# Just finished Medical Billing & Coding class



## mamawphillips (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, I just recently completed a course in Medical Billing & Coding. I will be taking the National Exam in September. I am looking for a full time position as a medical coder and/or biller. I need help with my job search.


----------



## stephanies.interiors@yahoo.com (Jul 6, 2012)

*The job is not easy*

I have been looking for a year .:


----------



## Christy.Newnum (Jul 23, 2012)

*Experience...*

I've also been looking for a year. I'm working as a billing analyst (as a temp) and that's as close as I've come. I'm auditing coding, but not actually coding. It's hard to gain employment as a coder with no experience. Most jobs want at least 3 years experience.  

Maybe you'll have better luck


----------

